# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  المنتدى  الطبى

## مانديلا-89

*تم إضافة المنتدى الطبى كمنتدى جديد ضمن 
منتديات منبرمريخاب أون لاين بحمد الله 0 
يهدف المنتدى الطبى الى تقديم خدمة 
الثقافة الصحيه والطبيه لمنتسبى المنبركما يوفر 
الإستشارات الطبيه لهم بواسطة 
المتبرعين من أطباء المنبر 0
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*خطوة تاخرت كثيرا وكنت اول من طالب بها لكن ان تاتى متاخرا خيرا من ان لا تاتى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مبروووك والى الامام.....
*

----------


## acba77

*مزيدا من التقدم ال الامام
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*خطوة في الطريق الصحيح
                        	*

----------

